# daughters first hunt



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

FireDoc66 said:


> . Add's a whole new aspect to it, doesn't it!?
> 
> Congratulations to both of you!


I dont find it to be bad at all, but then again i used to be a guide out west. Its alot easier then doing the same thing with a 300 pound city slicker who paid 5000 to go on a back country elk hunt and is huffing and puffing, and youve got to get close to a bull that has 11 cows with him and they are all the look outs! So to me taking her out hunting beat those guys any day!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Memory maker for sure! Congrats on the great bird too!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Very cool, great story!


----------

